# Forum admin contact



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello,

Could someone from admin please kindly contact me, I have lost ability to post anything in the classified section.

Many Thanks

Saul.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

saul said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone from admin please kindly contact me, I have lost ability to post anything in the classified section.
> 
> ...


Saul, go to your User CP and then go to miscellaneous... you'll need to reinstate your sales subscription :thumb:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

20vKarlos said:


> Saul, go to your User CP and then go to miscellaneous... you'll need to reinstate your sales subscription :thumb:


Thank you didn't realise that there was a subscription for it. Haven't sold anything on here for quite a while now.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

There's a sticky thread in the sales forum giving a direct link to pay as well :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

And as this has been resolved by our helpful members :thumb: i'm closing this for now.
Thanks guys


----------

